# Linux for old computers



## pcxt2007

I have been looking for the best Linux package for old PCs. I'm not an expert in Linux so I prefer the ready to install version. The units are old Pentium I to III. Instead of throwing these away, we will use these for training purposes.


----------



## arochester

Check out "Small or lightweight distributions for use with older machines" at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...ght_distributions_for_use_with_older_machines

I quite like Puppy Linux. The big deciders will be: How much RAM? How big Hard Drives?

One altenative might be to network them together as "Thin Clients". I think that Edubuntu may have this built in.


----------



## pcxt2007

Mostly of the PC RAMs are 128MB . The hard drives installed are at most 20GB. I was advised earlier to look for the Slackware linux version.


----------



## arochester

128Mb is about the limit for Xfce versions e.g. NOT KDE or Gnome. Look at something like Xubuntu (obviously based on Ubuntu), Zenwalk (formerly known as Minislack - based on Slackware) or Dreamlinux (based on Morphix).

20Gb Hard drive is good


----------



## Stone*

hi folks, i just installed dreamlinux one of my old computers (4 years old, but still good for some elementary tasks ... ) and i was simply boggled by the easiness of installation with the last version (if your HDD's already formated and partionned, all that you need to do is to use the dreamlinux installer, that helps you in the several steps, and would copy the files and set up the system for you). Morover, the interface's design is gorgeous - mac os like. So it's a great pleasure to use this distro, and i advise linux-interrested-users to get the iso, anf try the live CD to get an idea of how linux could be.

oh, i left one major thing : you can istall dozens of apps like nvu, google earth, and adobe reader with some pretty simple clicks (no text mode knowledge required)

:up: :up: :up:


----------



## walla299

pcxt2007 said:


> Mostly of the PC RAMs are 128MB . The hard drives installed are at most 20GB. I was advised earlier to look for the Slackware linux version.


Something like Puppy Linux is a good suggestion for machines like this. It's small, and runs well on older hardware like you describe. One suggestion, though: I would upgrade the systems to 256Mb ram if at all possible. I did this to an old Emachines (256 was all it would take), and total cost was all of $32! The machine is currently a router/firewall system running Puppy and because it can load in ram its quite fast.


----------



## CouchMaster

http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=fluxbuntu
With 64megs of ram an old computer will run like a dragster with Fluxbuntu


----------

